# Motivational music for exercise.



## Silkman_Bob (Nov 1, 2011)

I am getting bored with the same old tunes in the gym now but need music which pushes me when the muscles start to give way!

Anyone any suggestions?


----------



## kincaidston (Nov 2, 2011)

breathe / firestarter by the prodigy
clubbed to death by Rob D
du hast by rammstein
for something silly why not 9-5 by dolly parton!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 2, 2011)

Depends what you like of course!

I tend to have a selection of fairly fast rock, usually Satriani, with some slower stuff intermixed.


----------



## susie q (Feb 11, 2012)

*exercise music*

I use my mp3 player and have a selection of music.

As a general rule I have music with a good beat ( I call it my heart beat music as it is like the beat of my heart when it gets a bit faster).

My son put a selection on for me - from zz top to a few modern rock ish songs and a few slow ones for cool downs and getting breath back !

IF you can afford it and if you swim - the waterproof MP3s are really cool !  Suddenly I am trendy ! lol


----------



## Fazza (Feb 12, 2012)

I have an album called 101 Running Songs which seems to do the trick!  I also find some chart R&B albums seem to have the right tempo/beat for jogging too.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2012)

Running songs or dance music (with a fast beat) work for me - use both when out running too.


----------

